# Green Terror fry - growth rate



## Tejay (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I was just wondering if anyone has any experience on how long it takes a Green Terror to go from an egg to 2"?

Thanks


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

depends on a few different things. how often they are fed, what they are fed, how many in tank (could determine how much food each fish may get), size of tank, water change frequency, strain they are from, etc...many variables will determine how fast or slow a fish will grow. sorry its a vague answer, but if u are looking for a faster growth rate just make sure food is high in protein, feed a couple times daily (but dont overfeed), and keep up with reg water changes


----------



## Tejay (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.
They are feed ground up Ocean Nutrient granules which I think is 45% protein or thereabouts.

My concern is that I might have kept too many in a too smaller space for too long.
I have since spread them out a bit, but I am not sure of the life long consequences they might now suffer.

But firstly - I am not sure if I have stuffed up as I don't have anything to compare their growth to.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

what size tank are they in? how many are in there?


----------



## Tejay (Jan 22, 2013)

A rough guess would be;

125 in a 55G / 3ft tank
125 in a 42G / 2.6ft industrial container

Prior to this they were all in the 55G.
Prior to that, I had them spread over a 2ft, 15g tank - but they were much smaller then.

Thanks


----------

